# Your iPhone home screen



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Maybe you have a cool custom back-ground, or maybe you just have a completely tricked out jail-broken iPhone screen. Post away!

_(For those who don't know, if you hold down the power button on your iPhone, then right away click the home button, it takes a screen shot of your iPhone's screen. You can then email it to yourself to post here, or post with *Tapatalk*. _


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Here we go:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are mine.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Mines not that great.. just the usual


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I like nature photos for backgrounds.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Need the same thread for iPads too!


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Here you go!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

plain but functional


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Heart said:


> plain but functional


Nice Vader art!

Do you have the source to share?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothing out of the ordinary here. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Heart said:


> plain but functional


I feel a surge of happiness, every-time Heart posts on ehMac. 

Interesting to see the different sizes of screen shots. I think you can tell with them, who has the iPhone 4 and the iPhone 3g.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)




----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

More, MOAR!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> IInteresting to see the different sizes of screen shots. I think you can tell with them, who has the iPhone 4 and the iPhone 3g.


My screen shot is smaller because when I emailed myself I choose to send it as the smallest size, so that I could attached it here.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Plain, but functional.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I feel kinda left out since every picture I've seen so far had a Rogers/Fido iPhone.. so let's hope we embrace our differences


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Treef said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 19869


Love it, where did you pick up that background screen ?
Care to share


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

speckledmind said:


> Love it, where did you pick up that background screen ?
> Care to share


I'm assuming your looking for the blueprint background...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> I'm assuming your looking for the blueprint background...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hehehe my new iPhone bg


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

New setup


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Dr_AL said:


> I'm assuming your looking for the blueprint background...
> Sent from my iPhone


Exactly, thanks.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

My lock screen is one of the harbours in my hometown of Chester, NS. 

Homescreen bg isn't great - it came with an app. Definitely taking some ideas from the ones posted here. I usually default to the chalkboard one though haha.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's mine. Pretty minimal


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm pretty unoriginal. I should probably change one of those backgrounds.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Darth Vader in the Rain.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Here's my lock and home screens. One of the few Telus people on here I see...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

not sure why but I am really liking this thread, here is mine.


----------



## gsutherland (May 24, 2011)

*Lock Screen:*









*Home screen 1st page:*


----------



## ridzie (Apr 27, 2010)

*This is a great thread.*

Home:


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

New look. Might change my theme for my lock screen soon.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are mine.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Great thread! We should do one for iPad's as well.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

gsutherland said:


> *Lock Screen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you did that lock screen?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

DDKD726 said:


> We should do one for iPad's as well.


I said the same thing in post 7! Go ahead and start the thread... I don't have tapatalk on my iPad to easily do the image upload.


----------



## randomhero (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my lock screen.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's another fave of mine complete with sounds!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I said the same thing in post 7! Go ahead and start the thread... I don't have tapatalk on my iPad to easily do the image upload.


Here we go http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-apple-tv-itunes/95253-your-ipad-home-screen.html


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Here's my lockscreen and my 1st page.. I'm pretty happy with it!!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is my lock and home screen.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

DA187Suspect said:


> Here is my lock and home screen.


why aren't my images showing?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

DA187Suspect said:


> why aren't my images showing?


Don't worry, they are now


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

DDKD726 said:


> Can I ask how you did that lock screen?


Jailbreak.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

The iPhone 3G. Now on Fido. With Data Turned Off. With iOS 4.1!!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Here is mine on my new iPhone 4. Not too different from before.


----------



## jarjardrinks (Jan 27, 2010)

OK, I absolutely love the Pac-Man theme. The nature of the Springboard layout does lend itself well to the theme.


----------



## jarjardrinks (Jan 27, 2010)

Very tasteful!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Here's mine. Pretty minimal


That's badass. What theme is it? I need this ASAP!


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> The iPhone 3G. Now on Fido. With Data Turned Off. With iOS 4.1!!!!


iPhone 3G with iOS 4.1... I never bothered to try loading iOS 4.x on my old iPhone 3G because of reported speed issues. How painful is it to use?


----------

